# Hiccups and heartburn



## fubaseball (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had hiccups and heartburn for the past 2 months. I've been to the Dr 4 times, two ER visits, and still no resolution. First ER Dr gave me a anti - psychotic and said this will take care of the hiccups. Did for a but but they came back. Urgent care Dr gave me a GI cocktail that made me feel better and sent me to a GI Dr.  This guy says he thinks it's ulcers and gives me karafate. That obviously wasn't it and didn't fix the problem. 

Only relief to them is throwing up and smoking weed. Yesterday I threw up blood. So back to the ER I go. And whay do you know... they say the same thing and prescribe me muscle relaxers and heartburn stuff.  Why the fuck will no one scope my stomach?!?!?! I threw up blood and they took a stool sample but found no blood. So fucking scope my stomach! 

Anyways, everyone thinks it's gear related. Does anyone else have or have had issues like this?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 28, 2015)

Are you running tren by chance?  Is it only during certain times of the day?  Worse with certain foods or lying down. Have they checked for a hiatal hernia?


----------



## Sully (Jan 28, 2015)

Sometimes, although not always, hiccups that persist may indicate the presence of another medical problem. Some illnesses for which continuing hiccups may be a symptom include: pleurisy of the diaphragm, pneumonia, uremia, alcoholism, disorders of the stomach or esophagus, and bowel diseases. Hiccups may also be associated with pancreatitis, pregnancy, bladder irritation, liver cancer or hepatitis. Surgery, tumors, and lesions may also cause persistent hiccups.

That's the best I could find in a quick Google search. I'd do some searching and see if there's a better GI doc somewhere that u can get a referral to. There's gotta be a doc out there somewhere that has dealt with something like this before. 

The next doctor u see, just demand to have your stomach scoped. If u make enough noise and are persistent enough, they will eventually give u what u want. Now whether that will reveal anything or not is another matter. 

Hope u get this sorted out. Sounds pretty miserable. Good luck.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 28, 2015)

fubaseball said:


> I've had hiccups and heartburn for the past 2 months. I've been to the Dr 4 times, two ER visits, and still no resolution. First ER Dr gave me a anti - psychotic and said this will take care of the hiccups. Did for a but but they came back. Urgent care Dr gave me a GI cocktail that made me feel better and sent me to a GI Dr.  This guy says he thinks it's ulcers and gives me karafate. That obviously wasn't it and didn't fix the problem.
> 
> Only relief to them is throwing up and smoking weed. Yesterday I threw up blood. So back to the ER I go. And whay do you know... they say the same thing and prescribe me muscle relaxers and heartburn stuff.  Why the fuck will no one scope my stomach?!?!?! I threw up blood and they took a stool sample but found no blood. So fucking scope my stomach!
> 
> Anyways, everyone thinks it's gear related. Does anyone else have or have had issues like this?



Try using some RANTIDINE (ZANTAC) daily and see how
that helps with the heartburn.


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 28, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Are you running tren by chance?  Is it only during certain times of the day?  Worse with certain foods or lying down. Have they checked for a hiatal hernia?


I was... but quit last week. It's tren Hex, so it's still in there. Usually comes mid day and last till I go to sleep. I smoke, knock them out, and go to bed. Certain foods will cause more pain heartburn wise... but nothing to do with hiccups. I asked the GI Dr about the hernia and he just blew it off... ass


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 28, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Sometimes, although not always, hiccups that persist may indicate the presence of another medical problem. Some illnesses for which continuing hiccups may be a symptom include: pleurisy of the diaphragm, pneumonia, uremia, alcoholism, disorders of the stomach or esophagus, and bowel diseases. Hiccups may also be associated with pancreatitis, pregnancy, bladder irritation, liver cancer or hepatitis. Surgery, tumors, and lesions may also cause persistent hiccups.
> 
> That's the best I could find in a quick Google search. I'd do some searching and see if there's a better GI doc somewhere that u can get a referral to. There's gotta be a doc out there somewhere that has dealt with something like this before.
> 
> ...


Thanks man... I and my family have looked over everything and tried everything. Next time I will get a scope no doubt... I talked about it last night then they drugged the fuck out of me and I wasn't much good after that


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 28, 2015)

Everytime I run tren,  at any dose,  I get bad heartburn and hiccups.  What works for me is a combination Rantidine and Omeprazole Magnesium.  Both are over the counter acid reducers,  one being long acting and the other short.  Neither one by themselves will do it,  but together whipes it out completely.  Not to prevent you from seeing a specialist,  but it could be worth a shot.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2015)

Do not use tagamet or other one pill otc heartburn pills they are antihistamine based which thins blood so possible why u chukn blood fuse. You need prescription  Pantoprazole (Protonix) it is a an acid pump blocker that is best for your situation.i believe the hiccups are from the acid which u reflux possibly. Do you snore? If so possible sleep apnea and need to get sleep test asap. I have it most bigger guys do and I sleep like a baby with a small nose pad for the machine which turns on any chick. Keep talkin I need more onfo brutha. I Feel the pain been there.
Btw smoke ,the one time i tried, but never inhaled gave me hella fire heartburn.  Try 1 ounce orgnaic vinegar in glass a water its best for heartburn no shit ..lol


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 28, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Do not use tagamet or other one pill otc heartburn pills they are antihistamine based which thins blood so possible why u chukn blood fuse. You need prescription  Pantoprazole (Protonix) it is a an acid pump blocker that is best for your situation.i believe the hiccups are from the acid which u reflux possibly. Do you snore? If so possible sleep apnea and need to get sleep test asap. I have it most bigger guys do and I sleep like a baby with a small nose pad for the machine which turns on any chick. Keep talkin I need more onfo brutha. I Feel the pain been there.
> Btw smoke ,the one time i tried, but never inhaled gave me hella fire heartburn.  Try 1 ounce orgnaic vinegar in glass a water its best for heartburn no shit ..lol


I have a cpap machine... I have thrown up just about every day because hiccups start and then heartburn follows. But yesterday it was black like coffe and black chunks. They took a stool sample but found no blood. 

Hiccups and then heartburn usually don't start till mid day. And seem to be worse about 4, then I get off,  go home and smoke


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 28, 2015)

ASHOP said:


> Try using some RANTIDINE (ZANTAC) daily and see how
> that helps with the heartburn.


I've taken every otc thing possible, even double dose...


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 28, 2015)

How much alcohol ya drink?


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 28, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> How much alcohol ya drink?


Maybe a drink a month... not often


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Protonix. Get it ,its for people who take meds that cause acid in stomach. Lemme see if I got a grip of them u can try. 
Oh good cpap is the machine to keep u out of a grave to jax iron. ..
Cut the smoke or use a vaporizer deal.


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 29, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Protonix. Get it ,its for people who take meds that cause acid in stomach. Lemme see if I got a grip of them u can try.
> Oh good cpap is the machine to keep u out of a grave to jax iron. ..
> Cut the smoke or use a vaporizer deal.


Just looked at the scripts they wrote me. Valium.... 4 times a day. Not happening. And protonix.... 20 40mg tabs... not sure how much that'll be without insurance but I'll get it tomorrow


----------



## psych (Jan 29, 2015)

fyi bro is your estrogen in check? Taking any orals? orals and high estrogen like taking dbol will cause this. Estrogen causes sphincters in the gi tract to relax. 

You should get your liver checked and make sure you don't have portal hypertension and varices in your esophagus.


----------



## Sully (Feb 1, 2015)

fubaseball said:


> Just looked at the scripts they wrote me. Valium.... 4 times a day. Not happening. And protonix.... 20 40mg tabs... not sure how much that'll be without insurance but I'll get it tomorrow



Check out the Goodrx.com app for a discount on meds if u don't have insurance.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 1, 2015)

fubaseball said:


> I've taken every otc thing possible, even double dose...




How about NEXIUM? That just became OTC I believe.


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 1, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Check out the Goodrx.com app for a discount on meds if u don't have insurance.


I did! Helped out a ton man!!!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 1, 2015)

ASHOP said:


> How about NEXIUM? That just became OTC I believe.


That's what I was taking when all this started... Dr just said take double... did nothing...

I have found this out though... weed and moonshine INSTANTLY make it go away


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 1, 2015)

You need to go to a GI and get this taken care of!  It sounds like the one ER doc might be right about ulcers...I can't think of another reason you would be throwing up blood.  The ulcer could be in your esophagus.  You need a GI to do an endoscopy ASAP!  Are you on any NSAID's?  If so, stop.  Look up any meds you're on and check to see if they have any blood thinning properties.

Good luck and get this figured out!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 1, 2015)

*Bio* said:


> You need to go to a GI and get this taken care of!  It sounds like the one ER doc might be right about ulcers...I can't think of another reason you would be throwing up blood.  The ulcer could be in your esophagus.  You need a GI to do an endoscopy ASAP!  Are you on any NSAID's?  If so, stop.  Look up any meds you're on and check to see if they have any blood thinning properties.
> 
> Good luck and get this figured out!


The GI Dr didn't do shit... gave me Karafate and said good luck. I can't for the life of me figure out why someone will not scope me... got protonix today and it's definitely helped the stomach acid


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 1, 2015)

fubaseball said:


> The GI Dr didn't do shit... gave me Karafate and said good luck. I can't for the life of me figure out why someone will not scope me... got protonix today and it's definitely helped the stomach acid



Go to a different doctor!  That doc sounds like an idiot!!  Talk more about the blood and the next doc should take care of you.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

fubaseball said:


> I've taken every otc thing possible, even double dose...



Those no good  thins blood and raises bp.


----------



## djpase (Feb 7, 2015)

i have actually been getting really bad heartburn the last week. i already take omeprazole daily and have been for years. but the last week it has been crazy. i was wondering if it was gear related. stopped tren ace 3 weeks ago


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 8, 2015)

fubaseball said:


> The GI Dr didn't do shit... gave me Karafate and said good luck. I can't for the life of me figure out why someone will not scope me... got protonix today and it's definitely helped the stomach acid



What exactly would you expect them to see and what would they be able to do about it?


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 8, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> What exactly would you expect them to see and what would they be able to do about it?


They'd be able to see for sure if it's a ulcer, hiatal hernia, or whatever else could be going on... it's be 6 days without hiccups and heartburn thanks to the protonix


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah good to hear  fuse.  Drs prescribe protonix as a cure for the people who have  bad acid reflux for strong  meds used in chemo patients etc


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 8, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> What exactly would you expect them to see and what would they be able to do about it?



Considering he's been throwing up blood it seems like they would find some kind of ulcer with an endoscopy...Then they could figure out how to treat it depending on the severity.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 9, 2015)

*Bio* said:


> Considering he's been throwing up blood it seems like they would find some kind of ulcer with an endoscopy...Then they could figure out how to treat it depending on the severity.



Oh, I thought they already told him it was an ulcer....a mechanic sees a 2005 Ford F-150 come in with symptoms he knows is the coil because the ac drips on that coil and it's always the first to go out,he sees the same thing over and over(making this up but pretend its true)...I feel like people expect their body (f150) to be different or special from someone elses but 9 times out of 10 it not

I had a micro biology professor tell me one time "if you see hooves think horse and not zebra" 

How do you sleep? I heard sleeping on the right side is better cause the esophagus goes down and stomach is to the right...so laying on the left makes it easier for reflux to take place


----------



## zoey101fan (Feb 17, 2015)

Any foods you consume regularly??

I found out the hard way that coffee gives me the same symptoms you describe.  Real bad.  I just had to completely quit coffee.  Can't even touch a sip.

Anyways, valium and other benzos will give you hiccups which can also give you acid reflux.  I would say lay off of those.

If it gets really bad, lay off all drugs especially steroids/nsaids for 3 weeks except for a double dose of prilosec and tums/something like tums as needed.  Also only stick to whole, easily digestible foods during this 3 weeks such as oatmeal, chicken breast, etc.  Also do not drink anything but water.  If this doesn't get rid of it, you may be in real trouble.


----------



## bigpoppie (Feb 18, 2015)

Gear exasperates acid reflux. Get that shit under control and make it part of your on cycle therapy. Just like you take care of your liver, or should, you must take care of your esophagus. They can't fix esophageal cancer!!!


----------

